# New travel rules from DEFRA



## BrianJP

Well at last new rule on worming has been issued today

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/pet-owners/#from1jan

However only change is that dogs must be treated 1-5days before returning to UK.
So no change really if you are in Europe for more than 5 days ,just means that the Vets in France or wherever still get lots of money for doing even less work in this case just simply putting a worming tablet in your dogs mouth.


----------



## adonisito

Well, there we go! Surely it won't be 50E to give him a tablet and weigh him :? , we'll see, coming back on the 7th January.

At least we won't need to book a vet, with 5 days notice we'll probably pass one somewhere en route, we often see them on the way.

However I suspect there'll be more than a few posts about this in the New Year. :lol:


----------



## aldra

We shall see

I carry my own Frontline and administer it in front of the vet

He hands over the worming tablets and watches whilst I give them

Never has Shadow had his chip checked, and his health is ascertained 

at distance

The card is filled

maximum 10 min 

50Eur

Should have been a vet 8O 

Aldra


----------



## MEES

Examination, Frontline , 3 worning tablets, passport checked and signed 19 Euros Torre del Mar 2 weeks ago  

last year examination and course of antibiotics (tooth abcess) 16 Euros


----------



## aldra

Mees I need the address of your vet

Aldra


----------



## BrianJP

MEES said:


> Examination, Frontline , 3 worning tablets, passport checked and signed 19 Euros Torre del Mar 2 weeks ago
> 
> last year examination and course of antibiotics (tooth abcess) 16 Euros


Me too which vet is that do you use ? My Spanish vet is in Caleta de Velez next to Torre and would charge a bit more than that.However they are not prepared to "adjust " the date and time in the passport so I stop in France.Would be interested to know which route you use to get back to UK in 48 hrs following treatment ?


----------



## Rosbotham

MEES said:


> Examination, Frontline , 3 worning tablets, passport checked and signed 19 Euros Torre del Mar 2 weeks ago


Can just about beat that (albeit prob smaller dogs) : examination, administer worming, administer Frontline *for 2x dogs* Euro30, Bernkastel in Mosel valley (and Euro5 of that was VAT!).

Persuading my mutts to take their worming tablets is worth Euro30 any day....

The change to 5 days is great news...no need for the dash to the channel ports any more.


----------



## JackieP

I've been reading it and reading it till my eyes go funny but still can't work it out.

Am I right in thinking that if you travel to a country outside the EU and Pet's Passport Scheme - ie Morocco - that after January 2012 you are able to enter UK without having to spend 6 months in Europe?


----------



## BrianJP

Assuming you are referring to current rules ie. up to Jan 2012 .It states clearly that all dogs entering the UK whether directly from an EU country or from outside the EU to the UK via an EU country must comply with current PETS requiements and the 6 month wait rule.
After Jan2012 of course all this changes. Providing the dog has an EU passport and has had positive blood test taken 30days following Rabies injection recorded in the passport before leaving the UK it can return to the UK without the otherwise required 3month wait. Note this blood test requirement will not be required for dogs travelling back and forth to the UK from EU listed countries.


----------



## JackieP

Thanks for that. I was referring to the new rules from January 2012.


----------



## Koppersbeat

Have just been to vet for Daisy's first annual check up and jab.

We were chatting about new passport rules and he alerted me to the fact that the 1 to 5 day window is " before scheduled ARRIVAL time in UK"

Previously it was departure time at the dock.

Helen


----------



## veron

I've yet to travel to France, Spain and other EU countries. Haven't done so as my vet said need to start the process 7 months prior to planned departure date. Dog is already microchipped.

What is recommended timescale for organising new pet passport prior to proposed departure date from UK for fortnight French holiday in 2012? Appears to be a lot less time required.


----------



## leseduts

I have already sent this post but it is not showing on the forum, so if it is duplicated I am sorry.

I understood that as soon as you go through the border control at the tunnel/ferry you are classed as being in UK, as there are no checks at the UK end. I have sent an email to DEFRA asking them to clarify the position as it is possible to check in, and then be delayed for hours due to bad weather or French strikes. I will post the answer if I receive one.


----------



## tramp

Vernon ..
your vet is talking CR** for your own safety and the dogs check the
defra web site..very simple clear english so no mistakes....

And if in dowt phone DEFRA they are very helpfull nice people really..


----------



## stewartwebr

The last three vets we have visited have never complied with the rules. All three failed to scan our dog and they asked when they were last wormed and flea dropped. We had the packets with us and showed the admin record on the rear of the boxes.

Okay fine, see no point in any medication and gave the dog a quick examintation and stamped the passport.

They all seemed to think it was a complete waste of time.

One was in Antwerp and the other two in Amsterdam.

I saw no issue with this provided we were ensuring the medication was up to date, which it was.

I cannot remember how much we were charged, but it was basically a consultation fee no more than 15 Euros.

I would have liked to have seen them do away completely with the visit to a vet, but we seem to be going the right way.

Stewart


----------



## KeithChesterfield

This is probably a waste of time but here goes anyway.

I've copied the requirements for bringing back a dog/cat/ferret from an EU country after Jan 1st 2012 off the DEFRA site.

And then translated it, using Bing, into French.

Could any French speakers let me know what needs altering to help make complete sense to a non-English speaking French Vet who may not realise that the rules have changed.

There must be at least one or two French Vets who don't know about the new rules and I thought that a translated version might be of use as some of us who may not have the language skills to communicate the revised regulations.

DEFRA - What you need to do if you are entering the UK from the EU and listed non-EU countries
Preparing your dog, cat or ferret
Step 1 – Have your pet microchipped – Before any of the other procedures for pet travel are carried out, your pet must be fitted with a microchip so it can be properly identified.
Step 2 – Have your pet vaccinated– After the microchip has been fitted your pet must be vaccinated against rabies. There is no exemption to this requirement, even if your pet has a current rabies vaccination. Rabies boosters must be kept up to date. The length of the waiting period before entry to the UK is 21 days after the first vaccination date. A waiting period is not required for subsequent entries into the UK, provided rabies boosters are kept up to date. If the vaccination is in two parts the 21 day wait will be from the date of the second vaccination.
Step 3 – Get pet travel documentation – For animals being prepared in an EU country, you should get an EU pet passport. If you are preparing your animal in a non-EU listed country or territory you will need to obtain an official third country veterinary certificate although note that Croatia, Gibraltar, Norway, San Marino and Switzerland are also issuing passports.
Step 4 – Tapeworm treatment – (dogs only): before entering the UK, all pet dogs (including assistance dogs) must be treated for tapeworm. The treatment must be administered by a vet not less than 24 hours and not more than 120 hours (1-5 days) before its scheduled arrival time in the UK.
There is no mandatory requirement for tick treatment.

---------------------------------------

Ce que vous devez faire si vous entrez au Royaume-Uni de pays non cotées de non-UE
Préparer votre chien, chat ou votre furet
Étape 1 – ont votre animal de compagnie identifiés – avant tout des autres procédures de voyages pour animaux de compagnie sont effectuées, votre animal de compagnie doit être équipée avec une micropuce donc il peut être identifié correctement.
Étape 2 – ont votre animal vacciné – après que la micropuce a été équipée votre animal de compagnie doit être vacciné contre la rage. Il n'y a aucune exception à cette exigence, même si votre animal a une vaccination contre la rage actuel. Amplis de rage doivent être tenus à jour.
Étape 3 – réorganiser un test sanguin – après votre animal a été vacciné, il doit être testé pour vous assurer que le vaccin a donné un niveau satisfaisant de protection contre la rage de sang. L'échantillon de sang doit être pris au moins 30 jours après la vaccination. La longueur de la période d'attente avant l'entrée du Royaume-Uni est de trois mois de calendrier à la date de que votre vétérinaire a pris de l'échantillon de sang qui a conduit à un résultat satisfaisant. La période d'attente de trois mois ne s'appliquera pas si votre animal a été vacciné et sang testées dans l'UE et émis avec un passeport pour animaux de compagnie européen avant il est allé à un pays non inscrit
Étape 4 – Get pour animaux de compagnie voyage documentation – vous aurez besoin pour obtenir un fonctionnaire vétérinaire de pays tiers.
Étape 5 – traitement de ténia – (chiens uniquement): avant d'entrer au Royaume-Uni, tous les chiens de compagnie (y compris les chiens d'assistance) doivent être traitées pour ténia. Le traitement doit être administré par un vétérinaire pas moins de 24 heures et pas plus de 120 heures (1-5 jours) avant son heure d'arrivée prévue au Royaume-Uni.
Il n'y a aucune exigence obligatoire pour le traitement de la tique.


----------



## WildThingsKev

I've just received a eurotunnel booking confirmation with a link to DEFRA latest and there is a new download available here which is dated today.

It offers nothing new but is a handy 2 page leaflet.

It could be slightly misleading, to the unknowing, if read in isolation beacause it asks:
"Have YOU treated your dog for tapeworm 1-5 days before its arrival in the UK?" 
when we all know it still has to be administered by a vet and stamped in the passport.


----------



## Annsman

Not sure I agree with the statement about DEFRA being helpful! I'm stuck in Calais after mis reading my dogs Rabies Test date. My fault, no excuses. So now we are here until the 28th of Dec. I rang DEFRA to ask them if we broiught her back now whether she would have to do the 6 months in quarentine? until the 28th, when her 6 months "exile" is up? or until the 1st when the new rules come in. Guess what? They didn't know the answer to any of the questions! They directed me to the Quarentine officer at Dover Port, who directed me to DEFRA!

How stupid of a system when the people administering it can't answer questions about it! 

Plus is the time between now and the 28th that vital when the dog is chipped, innoculated and tested?

I know rules are rules etc but isn't a bit of leeway possible when it's changing anyway?

BTW, I'm not alone! The woman at pet control at Euro tunnel said she'd had two other cases this week alone. She put it down to the vets in both countries not being to concerned because the rules are changing soon.

An ex vet I spoke to on the aire at Calais told me she was disgusted at DEFRA. All other countries in the EU know and accept the vaccine and test are safe and can be relied upon, yet because of lobbying by quarentine kennel owners and others DEFRA caved in and made the botch job of both the old and new systems.

Rant over! Merry Christmas from Calais Aire DEFRA :evil:


----------



## geraldandannie

I still can't seem to get my head around the differences between now and before. We've taken Tess abroad 3 or 4 times, so we're used to the procedures, as they were.

As I see it, there are two differences:

1) the 24-48 hour (1-2 days) window has now been extended to 1-5 days.

2) the foreign vet only needs to do worming, and not flea / tick treatment?

Is that it?

Gerald


----------



## goldi

geraldandannie said:


> I still can't seem to get my head around the differences between now and before. We've taken Tess abroad 3 or 4 times, so we're used to the procedures, as they were.
> 
> As I see it, there are two differences:
> 
> 1) the 24-48 hour (1-2 days) window has now been extended to 1-5 days.
> 
> 2) the foreign vet only needs to do worming, and not flea / tick treatment?
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> Gerald


 Yep thats as I see it.

norm


----------



## Rosbotham

Correct, but there is an extra item. One that I wouldn't personally pursue, but could be useful.

Now that there's no blood test & 6 month wait period, strictly I guess there's no need to maintain continuity of rabies protection? If you're not due to go overseas in a given year, don't bother renewing, have the rabies jab administered a few weeks before you go.

At least I assume so. Haven't seen it confirmed one way or the other. Personally I'll be sticking with continuity of protection.

Paul


----------



## Burneyinn

*TATTOS*

Just reading the Defra website was interested in this bit on Tatoos as our dog has one. (Was done when she was a couple of days old).
I'm sure this has changed as I thought every dog had to have a chip before. So at least we have a back up identification if needed.

From 1 January 2012 all pet dogs, cats and ferrets entering the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme must be identified. This will usually be by microchip.

There is one exception for pets that have been identified by a tattoo which was applied on or before 3 July 2011. If the tattoo is clearly legible, and the tattoo was applied before the pet was vaccinated against rabies, then the pet does not need to be microchipped. The date of tattooing, the tattoo number and vaccination must be recorded in the pet passport or official third country veterinary health certificate.

If a pet cannot be readily identified by a tattoo before it enters the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme, it may be refused entry. It can be licensed into quarantine and released early once it has met all of the requirements of the Scheme.


----------



## zulurita

geraldandannie said:


> I still can't seem to get my head around the differences between now and before. We've taken Tess abroad 3 or 4 times, so we're used to the procedures, as they were.
> 
> As I see it, there are two differences:
> 
> 1) the 24-48 hour (1-2 days) window has now been extended to 1-5 days.
> 
> 2) the foreign vet only needs to do worming, and not flea / tick treatment?
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> Gerald


Yes thats right Gerald.


----------



## Rosbotham

Just had Bonnie in the vets (annual jabs, rabies booster in a fortnight).

Suffice to say DEFRA have given them absolutely no information and the first they knew was when they read it in the paper :roll: .


----------



## zulurita

Rosbotham said:


> Correct, but there is an extra item. One that I wouldn't personally pursue, but could be useful.
> 
> Now that there's no blood test & 6 month wait period, strictly I guess there's no need to maintain continuity of rabies protection? If you're not due to go overseas in a given year, don't bother renewing, have the rabies jab administered a few weeks before you go.
> 
> At least I assume so. Haven't seen it confirmed one way or the other. Personally I'll be sticking with continuity of protection.
> 
> Paul


Although the procedure for the Pets Passport is much shorter now. If you do not keep up the Rabies vaccination and lapse by even a day you will have to start the procedure again from scratch.

But I see you point as the dog is already micro chipped.

So Rabies vac then wait 21 days. New passport issued or will they allow the same passport?

Probably cheaper to keep the original Rabies vaccination up to date.


----------



## JollyJack

Does everyone agree that the reference in the rules that Rabies boosters must be kept up to date is referring to the expiry date of the last injection as recorded in the Pet Passport? 

A couple of years ago our French vet recommended to me that we have it done every year no matter what the expiry date.

When we first started going abroad with Ellie the jab only lasted a year in the passport - now it's 3 years.


----------



## subfiver

I discovered a "wobbler" when reviewing the new rules in relation to visiting Morocco.

The rule:
*
"What you need to do if you are re-entering the UK (or another EU country) from an unlisted country with an EU pet passport*
Pets travelling to an unlisted third country that have been identified, vaccinated and blood sampled 30 days after vaccination and can show a positive titration result before leaving the UK (or other Member State) may re-enter the UK without having to meet the 3 month waiting period. The vaccination, blood sample and positive titration result must be recorded on the pet passport which is required to be shown on re-entry into the EU."

Notice "30 days". When my pets' passports were issued the minimum time lapse between vaccination and blood sampling was 21 days. One of our dogs is exactly 21 days, the other is 29. So it looks like we'll have the expense (@ £80 each ISTR) of additional blood tests.

I'm awaiting clarification from DEFRA.


----------



## gerardjanice

I went to Germany on the 28th Jan to collect my new German Pinscher puppy (only 2 breeders in UK with long waiting lists) and when I arrived at Calais discovered that the vet / breeder had done the vaccination at 11 weeks old instead of at or after 12 weeks old. So new vaccination and an enforced 3 weeks in or near sunny Calais. I am not a happy bunny! Still think of the bonding time. I am currently working my way through the wine etc. that I bought to take home, still can always buy more.


----------



## geraldandannie

gerardjanice said:


> I am currently working my way through the wine etc. that I bought to take home, still can always buy more.


Every cloud, eh?

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

JollyJack said:


> Does everyone agree that the reference in the rules that Rabies boosters must be kept up to date is referring to the expiry date of the last injection as recorded in the Pet Passport?
> 
> A couple of years ago our French vet recommended to me that we have it done every year no matter what the expiry date.
> 
> When we first started going abroad with Ellie the jab only lasted a year in the passport - now it's 3 years.


Hi Bob

That's what I understood it to mean.

Mollies Rabies jab lasted 3 years as well and isn't due for renewal until August this year. I will have it done in July just to make sure it's within the dates and we don't have to start the whole thing again though.


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks Jen,

I agree, our vet in the UK said always check with Defra and in the case of France check with the French Embassy. 

The French Vet I mentioned earlier also said that there had been cases of Rabies in France and that having the jab each year wouldn't overdose the dog. 

I think we have to be cautious with that. We'll go on the date in the Passport but I will also talk to Defra.


----------



## zulurita

JollyJack said:


> Does everyone agree that the reference in the rules that Rabies boosters must be kept up to date is referring to the expiry date of the last injection as recorded in the Pet Passport?
> 
> A couple of years ago our French vet recommended to me that we have it done every year no matter what the expiry date.
> 
> When we first started going abroad with Ellie the jab only lasted a year in the passport - now it's 3 years.


Yes the French prefer 1 year.

However providing the pet and has not been in France for 3 months or more then it is ok to stick with the validity date in the passport.

See my original sticky re this.


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Rita,

Thanks for that - yes your sticky says it all. 

I rang Defra this morning 04/01/12 and they said (as you have posted on your sticky) that for entry back into the UK the validity date entered in the Pet Passport is what should be used.

They also stressed, as you have said, that the French 3 month rule should be observed for dogs staying in France longer than 3 months and they should be vaccinated every year.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

As I see it, there are two differences: 
1) the 24-48 hour (1-2 days) window has now been extended to 1-5 days. 
2) the foreign vet only needs to do worming, and not flea / tick treatment? 
Is that it? 
Gerald

We've just returned from France with our dog, pictured left, and we called at the vet in Etaples, we were staying in an apartment in Le Touquet, for his Pet Passport routine.

The Vet examined the dog thoroughly and popped a pill down his throat.

The Vet has signed and stamped the section in the Passport 'Echinococcus Treatment', giving the dog a Milbemax Novartis tablet and also filled in the section 'Clinical Examination'.

We visited the Vet on Monday morning and travelled home this Thursday morning.

Passport Control at Eurotunnel were happy with this and we were allowed through with no problems.

The Vet charged €34 for the visit - we were charged €44 by the same Vet in July 2011.

Does this help?


----------



## leseduts

In all the time we have had a pets passport, no one at the border has ever checked the clinical examination page on the passport. When the pages have been full our French vet has insisted on giving us a printed form saying that the dogs had been examined. I wonder if the vet feels they have to do a full examination to cover the money they charge.
Does every vet fill this part of the passport in, and is it a neccesary part of being allowed back into the UK? It is not mentioned on the DEFRA site.


----------



## zulurita

leseduts said:


> In all the time we have had a pets passport, no one at the border has ever checked the clinical examination page on the passport. When the pages have been full our French vet has insisted on giving us a printed form saying that the dogs had been examined. I wonder if the vet feels they have to do a full examination to cover the money they charge.
> Does every vet fill this part of the passport in, and is it a neccesary part of being allowed back into the UK? It is not mentioned on the DEFRA site.


Not every vet does a clinical examination. Some have and some have filled in the clinical exam page but certainly not every vet.

For the pets passport check at the ports/tunnel they just look at the Rabies validity section and the tick and worm section (now only the worming has to be completed). Plus of course scanning the dog/pet.

Our clinical exam pages for Jabu have long since run out. Some vets have used another page some just haven't bothered.

I think the clinical exam pages are necessary if you are flying though.


----------



## adonisito

We've just got back. Bramble was charged 38E in Broglie for the worming tablet and brief exam. At least its better that the previous 49E! Still wish I could make 38E per 10 minutes!

No problems at the tunnel, although it was rather busy.


----------



## vonny

*pets*

My goodness im even more confused, we go to the vets in calais up near the park oppersite the town hall he charges us 120 euros for 2 dogs to worm and tick them mind he does scan there chips but still bluddy expensive like u all say just to give them a couple of tablets and frontline did'nt think they would change the law to much not when the vets can charge so much. but what can you do but pay or keep an eye open on sites like this and get to know the cheapest vet to visit.


----------



## The-Cookies

OK, so can i supply my own worming tablets and front-line if needed? and where is the cheapest vets near to Calais ?


----------



## zulurita

The-Cookies said:


> OK, so can i supply my own worming tablets and front-line if needed? and where is the cheapest vets near to Calais ?


You can supply your own worming tablets, we do.

We have used Bergues about 1/2 hour away and a vet 5 mins from where the motorhomes park. They charged us 25€ total for 2 dogs last year.

Our usual vet at Forges les Eaux charges around 26€ per dog.

That is if you supply your own worming tablets.


----------



## adonisito

As posted, Broglie (S of Rouen) is not too bad and its walking distance from a very pleasant aire. Vet speaks little English but he knows what to do.


----------



## Rosbotham

The-Cookies said:


> OK, so can i supply my own worming tablets and front-line if needed? and where is the cheapest vets near to Calais ?


For me that's the most useful bit of the new regime. The relaxing of the timeline makes it far easier to keep away from the rip-off pricing near Calais...I can't believe some of the pricing that's been mentioned on here. Admittedly mine are smaller dogs (9kg each), but we only paid Euro30 total for two dogs, flea/worm/exam in Germany last year.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

There is a list of Vets who have been recommended by Members at 'French Vets List - Your Experiences 2010' near the top of this forum.

It has been updated occasionally during the last year but now the rules have changed the prices charged should have been reduced and many price details on the old list will be out of date.

I'll update the list but I would appreciate input from everyone who visits a Vet during this year to find the revised prices and any new Vets that they have used.

The extended time scale, up to 5 days before returning to the UK, means that almost any Vet in Europe can be used, not just the ones within easy reach of sea crossing points, and Vets in many other Countries can be used.

The List can be altered to cover all European countries, not just France, but it will take time to collate all the info.

If you wish to send me details of any good/bad Vets and prices charged then feel free to send a PM and I'll add them to the lists and post new ones every month or so.

There is also a more comprehensive set of three lists of French Vets, in alphabetical order, to be downloaded – they can be found by going to 'Resources' (top of this page) and then click on 'Useful Downloads'.


----------



## schneill

*Mutts going home [is where the heart is]*

Hi Guys,
how are you all getting on.
8 months of 2012 vanished already.
Did any of you experience "problems" with our sympathetic civil servants at your chosen port of entry ??

I'm still unsure how I shall address these issues when I decide to return. Assuming that Santander - Portsmouth seafreight charges remain unchanged, it will be Le Havre for us. [Hymer & trailer - 14 metres - two hundred quid outward] but that was some time ago.

€50 just to pop a pastille past your poch'e canines is an exhorbitant amount of dough regardless of today's favourable exchange rate.
I think I'll approach the Marie at Saumur and ask him if he'll witness me administering the medication, and print off and sign a declaration to that effect. If said pet-immigration officer wishes to be "awkward", get him to ring-up Monsieur Mayor and call him a liar. [That will do wonders for Anglo - French relations]

There is an easier foolproof way, but its not legal, so cannot be recorded on this forum.
Our vet, Royal Canin at Portimao just boosted our rabies cover [12 months only], administered the DHPPi + Lepto Mais on two large dogs and a small terrier for €90. I thought that reasonable.

Come along campers, let us know how you got on,

thanks and regards


----------



## javea

Don't forget the 'new' five day rule, makes things much easier. I can do Costa Blanca to Calais well within that time frame. If you are in Saumur you could get the local vet to do it, costs less now that Frontline type treatment is no longer required, and you would not have any worries when you get to the port.


----------



## GEMMY

Don't fancy your chances getting past the officials at the ports WITHOUT a vet stamp. :wink: 

tony


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

Update for vet list - 

Visited the vet in Etaples (already on the list) last week with 2 border collies. Parked easily on a side street next to the 'Mareis' sea fishing discovery centre 2 blocks away. Also parking on the main road.

The vet and the receptionist both spoke some english. Walked in late morning and despite the surgery being very busy, we got an appointment for 3pm. 

Very thorough examination of both dogs (much to their disgust!). Took our own Milbemax (and cheese!) and was charged 42 euros in total.


----------



## gaspode

*Re: Mutts going home [is where the heart is]*



schneill said:


> Come along campers, let us know how you got on,
> 
> thanks and regards


If you're returning via Le Havre why not use the new vet at La Mailleraye sur Seine? He charges €15 per dog if you supply your own medication, hardly worth getting the Mayor out of bed for that price. :roll:

See details here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-127298-.html


----------



## zulurita

Prices haven't come down as it's a consultation charge if you have your own Milbemax. That bit hasn't changed. the fact the vet isn't giving the Frontline is neithere here no there.


----------



## BrianJP

One thing I think that may be of interest for others to note is that the different vets I have been to in France and Spain ( 4 so far) have been very flexible regarding the date and time they put in the passport ,if you know what I mean !. In fact the very first time I brought our dogs back to the UK and visited a vet in mid France having calculated the time I needed to get to Calais, he said to me " what date and time do you want me to put in the passport ?".I dont think they really take the UK regulations very seriously because they are so different from theirs.

Incidently my current vet in Spain charges 27 Euros for a full examination of 2 dogs including worming treatment.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer

*Rules for cats on Pet Passport scheme*

Whereas the rules for bringing a dog into the UK from the EU are clear (passport, worm treatment 1-5 days before stamped by vet etc) they are not so clear for a cat.

DEFRA say no treatments are required but does not say if the cat needs to go to a local vet 1-5 days before arrival in UK, and the passport dated and stamped or do you just present the passport at the port?

Any experiences appreciated!

Rob


----------



## BrianJP

Whilst it might be confusing at the same time I think the rules are pretty clear for cats. ie no vet visit is required. After all the only reason for visiting a vet now in the case of dogs is for the Tapeworm treatment to be admisitered and noted in the passport.
Cats do not require worming prior to re-entry to the UK.

However if it was me I would contact DEFRA direct for clarification. Dont bother asking a vet here as in my experience many of them dont understand the rules properly themselves.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer

Many thanks for your advice, and I had emailed DEFRA for the reason you advise and got their extremely helpful automatic response that we hope to deal with your query within 15 working days!. I see you have a Malaga base as well as the UK and we are near Gibraltar at the moment. We normally go Santander to UK but with fewer sailings at this time of year there are no kennels available for the dog so are going the Gijon route to Southern Brittany and then to Caen/Portsmouth. Have you taken your cat under the new rules?
Rob


----------



## BrianJP

Sorry should have made it clear I dont actually have a cat. Just 2 dogs ( thats enough of a problem when travelling). I was just interpreting the rules as I saw them.
Just one point though don't some of the ferry carriers on longer routes require pets to have seen vet first for examination and to stamp fitness to travel section in passport ? With dogs they will often do this any way in France and Spain even though its not a DEFRA requirement.So you might need to check with them if taking a cat.
Incidently I always drive and use tunnel.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer

Thanks again Brian. Have not come across the requirement for fitness to travel and never requested on Brittany Ferries for the outward leg from Portsmouth to Santander which is a long crossing (24hrs). The Gijon route is worth a look for your next journey as it is cheaper than the diesel and a site. We also go the Seville/Salamanca/ Santander route which only has a short Toll (about €6/7) south of Seville and is a brilliant route with very little traffic and lots of red kites to look at!
Rob


----------



## tony_debs

Hi all,having searched this sight,hope someone can help,we're of to Antwerp next week,can anyone recommend a vet,thanks in advance.


----------



## chasper

Found this web page for Belgian vets, why can't you use a French vet on the way back?

http://www.goldenpages.be/veterinarians/


----------



## tony_debs

Thanks chasper,medicines have to be administered no less than 24 hours before travel home,as our last day s in Belgium we haven't the time to stop in France


----------



## tokkalosh

*Blood test not required?*

I have read the new rules and it seems to me that after the initial rabies vaccination there is no need to have a blood test, unless travelling to an un-listed country - can anyone clarify this please.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Yes, that is correct.

I've just been down to the vet with mine for his booster this morning and even though he has always been to the same vet they insisted on reading his microchip with the collar removed. Apparently people "up north" (it wouldn't happen in Cornwall) have been putting other dogs microchips into collars!

Kev


----------



## AlanVal

We went to vet at Chateau Gontier in May charge for corgi was €40 and god job we checked on way back to the van because she had put the 2012 on it instead of 2013 . We had to go back and get her to change it. We are planning Morocco at the end of this year so reading this looks like as long as she has her passport and had blood test when she got it 6 yrs ago we are still ok to get back into uk .Anyone on here that's came back this year with dog.m


----------



## MikeCo

And the rabies booster jabs to keep the passport up to date.

Mike


----------



## goldi

MOrning all,

We have had vets make mistakes as well, its crucial that you check everything has been filled in, especially if the vet is not familiar with it.


norm


----------



## aldra

Especially make sure they sign any alterations

Otherwise it's not valid and you could be refused travel

Aldra


----------

